# Yasu r4cce v0.8



## sylux92 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yasu has just released version 0.8 of his cheat code editor, which now has cyclods/edge compatibility. I will link to the main page since Yasu doesn't want anyone linking directly to the download: http://home.usay.jp/


----------



## Bri (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought the Edge and CycloDS used different cheat code formats (and that the Edge's cheat codes were proprietary).  Has anyone confirmed whether this really works with Edge cheats?

-Bri


----------



## Rayder (Apr 12, 2008)

Bri said:
			
		

> I thought the Edge and CycloDS used different cheat code formats (and that the Edge's cheat codes were proprietary).  Has anyone confirmed whether this really works with Edge cheats?
> 
> -Bri




I used the new R4CCE version and added the two new formats to the massive cheat compilation download in my sig.   You will have to re-name them to whatever those cards require the name to be because I had to give them descriptive names to be able to tell which file is for what card.


----------



## sylux92 (Apr 12, 2008)

Bri said:
			
		

> I thought the Edge and CycloDS used different cheat code formats (and that the Edge's cheat codes were proprietary).  Has anyone confirmed whether this really works with Edge cheats?
> 
> -Bri


I do not own either of these cards, but they both use action replay formats, just with different extensions. So it should work.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 12, 2008)

sylux92 said:
			
		

> Bri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually the EDGE card still uses a cheat.dat file....but somehow it is different from the R4's.  In my download, it is called edgeCHEAT.dat.  It will have to be renamed to whatever the EDGE card requires it to be to work......if it works.

If anyone can determine whether to 2 new formats actually work from my download, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> If anyone can determine whether to 2 new formats actually work from my download, I'd appreciate it.


Tested a few cheats on the EDGE, and it appears to be working.

Filename is "cheats.dat".


----------



## SkH (Apr 12, 2008)

Ah, he released it? Awesome.

Anyways it was my idea to support more carts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Rayder said:
			
		

> I used the new R4CCE version and added the two new formats to the massive cheat compilation download in my sig.   You will have to re-name them to whatever those cards require the name to be because I had to give them descriptive names to be able to tell which file is for what card.


Um, it would be more awesome if you create folders and put the named cheat code db file into it. Wouldn't you gree?


----------



## Bri (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone else get an error when they try to run this program?  I'm sure I'm doing something stupid, but it says "r4cce.English.xml contains an error: The specified module could not be found" when I run it.

-Bri


----------



## millenium6000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't trust the 3 download links and the one on yasu's site is a fake because I can't download it.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 15, 2008)

millenium6000 said:
			
		

> I don't trust the 3 download links and the one on yasu's site is a fake because I can't download it.


Just because you can't download it doesnt mean its fake
Yasu doesn't like people directly linking to his downloads i think it was.


----------

